

United and Continental will combine to form the world's largest carrier - luminary
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5g1nqrjLlyR8gd4N1ciZJryfh25LAD9FD1NHG0

======
jrockway
Nice. Now I can feel like I am supporting the underdog when I fly American.
Mindblowing.

